# GUN CLUBS



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Wondering if there are any gun clubs, where you can shoot trap & skeet pretty much year around in northern Utah (Weber, Davis, Box Elder or Cache county)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You could do the Salt Lake Gun Club at the Lee Kay Center in SLC. But they are a bit pricey


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

There is one just past the entrance to the South Marina at Willard Bay and one just off the freeway in Brigham City. I think it is on the Forest St. exit. I believe they both shoot every weekend.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

The one on Forest Street is The Golden Spike Trap Club. They were shhoting every Thursday night, Public is welcome.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

The one by willard bay is the ogden gun club and the one in brigham is the golden spike trap club. Ogden shoots on wednesday evening and sundays Brigham shoots thursday evenings and sundays. They are both trap only the only skeet range that I know of around here is at hill field. Brigham has a web site just google golden spike trap club. If you end up going to either one of these places you will meet some very nice people and have a whole lot of fun.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been to the Ogden gun club, out near willard. its a good club. but my favorite is the Club on HAFB. I LLLOOOOVVVEEEE the sporting clays setup they have there. its pretty much amazing.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

DWR runs a pretty nice shooting place in West Logan. They offer not only skeet but also handgun, archery and rifle shooting. Check their hours, I think they are closed on Friday, not sure though.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I've been to the Ogden gun club, out near willard. its a good club. but my favorite is the Club on HAFB. I LLLOOOOVVVEEEE the sporting clays setup they have there. its pretty much amazing.


Gee, are you a Rod and Gun club member?

The club does have a nice SC setup, right now they have a variation of it called "make a break" going, and it's a lot more challenging than the standard SC course. I shot it for the first time on Sunday, kicked my butt.

Non DOD personnel (regular civilians) can now apply to become members of the Rod and Gun club, you have to go thru some paperwork and have a background check etc. I don't have the exact information, but I know it's possible.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm not,,  I wish I were! I'll have to look into that non DOD thing they got going on. that is interesting.. thanks for the heads up.


----------

